# United Healthcare



## JENNKBICKLEY92 (Jun 11, 2013)

From  A CPCD:  We are newly contracted with United Heathcare & have our first meeting with a UHC rep next week.  Need advice on questions to bring to the table regarding dermatology/coding.  (We are in Indiana.)
Anyone have issues with UHC that we need to be aware of?


----------



## jholt12 (Jun 13, 2013)

The only thing that I can think of for UHC here in CA is that they don't take Consultation codes. You have to bill new pt's.


----------



## jmoretto (Jun 18, 2013)

*uhc river valley shave removal denials*

Hi. recently we have had denials on our shave removal codes 11300-11313 quite suddenly. our representative has requested reviews and we are still awatiing a reply. This just started last week. Any input from your meeting would be great. thanks.

Also, Dec 2012/Jan 2013 i had a large issue with UHC flipping a switch to have us 'in-network' on one of the medicare products/plans.  They went back & reprocessed MANY claims paying $1 - $3 on each- over $10K.  Then when they found out it was in error, they wanted me to issue refund checks to them for each member.  Finally after an administrative nightmare of my patient accounts they started to recoup their money on various remittances.
I wanted to remit the entire amount back to them in one check once i noticed it was in error, but they refused this option staing they had to recoup on each individual member account that they made the error on.  Leaving us to deal with their mistake as best we could.


----------

